# cinnamon stick IN a bottle?



## tsmallwo (Dec 11, 2012)

I am about to bottle some holiday wine. What would be the effects of adding a cinnamon stick to a few bottles? Thanks


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 11, 2012)

It would be fine, if you are going to drink it in a month or so. The longer it sits, the stronger it gets. I wouldn't do it, but if you are making a quick drinking wine, it could be done. Otherwise, you'd want it in the fermentation instead.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree. I always put them in the carboy. I always put three in a carboy when I'm doing it. One in a bottle would be very strong.


----------



## joea132 (Dec 11, 2012)

It would be perfect to give as a new years wine to be consumed on christmas/new years eve or so. Maybe an alternative would be tying a cinnamon stick to the neck of the wine with ribbon for looks and possibly to decant the wine in. 

I do like the idea a lot.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 11, 2012)

*extracts*

 the extraction from a Cinnamon stick can be very harsh,when I make my Holiday wine I start with a base say a plum wine,to that I add orange extract and to finish it off a Cinnamon extract this is all done by taste in a primary mixing pot ,the volume of your wine is the plum to that you add in proportion the rest and a tad of simple syrup if you would like,let it set overnight ,taste again, adjust then bottle..just the way I do it.


----------

